# What are slot cars tires made of?



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

*What are slot car tires made of?*

Fellow HT'ers-

Believe it or not, most are made of plastic.....yup, you read it right, plastic! A different plastic then the body or chassis, but non the less a form of PVC plastic.

As for Aurora making silicone tires, didn't happen to my knowledge (and those questioned in another thread are NOT silicone, they are PVC) not even with their big scale subsidiary K&B did Aurora mak silicone tires although they did do some in what I believe to be volcanized neoprene rubber and of course sponge rubber.

Have you ever seen a car model, lexan body or old decal sheet with tire "burn", these tend to be made of real rubber which over 30/40/50 years leaches itself into the surrounding plastic leaving a huge "burn" mark over the tire. Other circumstances can cause this as well (heat, chemical etc) but real rubber tends to be the main culprit. As mentioned, you see this on 1/24 lexan bodied cars a bunch and early foreign HO such as Playcraft, Triang etc.


As for silicone.......ALL manufactures that I have seen in person (including AJ's) produce their silicone tires from a liquid poured into molds and then let air dry while some times applying heat and/or vacuum thus NOT leaving any injection mold "pin" marks or air bubbles.


Hope this helps clear things up. :thumbsup:


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

You seem to know a lot about tires.. I'd like to send you a sample of them.. Thank you, for this Thread...

The tires I purchased I believe are silicone... the G+ front tires are soft and very flexible...the same tire in the Aurora AFX G+ kit.. the rear drag tires are much firmer... with that little mark on them.. these tires are over 30 years old ... and they are still like new... this is why I believed him when I was told they are silicone tires... I am sure a rubber tire would not be looking like these... they were not kept in plastic.. they were in a card board box in a milk crate...falling apart... 

I am not trying to fool anyone with these tires... I really believe they are silicone... I am hoping Bob Beers may know about Aurora Tires... He is going to Bud's Show, so we will have to wait till he returns.. I will be going back to Nassau Hobby Monday or Tuesday and will ask more questions about the tires..
---------------------------------------------------------------
I was writing this before the other thread was closed: 

I couldn't (now in past tense..) believe all the fuss about my listings again... The pictures are the tires I purchased from Nassau Hobby in Freeport.. He has a few Auto World Cars... But mostly Trains with everything else.. They were very happy for me to purchase the last of the Aurora Stock.. Said it will make more room for them.. I said Thank you for selling me the items.. and was told no.... Thank you for purchasing it all... I guess you could say it was pleasing to both of us... 

I looked at the tires many times some are not so perfect but many are...there are about 200 thousand tires... combined Front and rear... these 2 pictures are only part of all the tires... I was jumping up and down and around and around with excitement after this purchase...
I couldn't believe it... I still see all these tires and can't believe it... 

I also sell Jel Claws Tires and Penn Valley Tires (now Heister's Tires) and I can tell you these, are not those...
These are AURORA AFX tires purchase from Nassau Hobby in Freeport...


www.slotcarz.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have boxes from Aurora with original brown tape on them that have something entirely different in them than what box says.
having someone tell me there are chassis in the box rather than junk doesn't make the junk chassis!
Aurora did NOT make or distribute silicone tires.
someone may have bought rights to Aurora name after the bankruptcy and done any number of things, but doesn't make the stuff original Aurora!

and I would be ashamed of myself if I were a Jr and using the good reputation my Dad created to pull stuff like this.
shame
shame
shame


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

slots-n-stuff said:


> You seem to know a lot about tires.. I'd like to send you a sample of them.. Thank you, for this Thread...
> 
> The tires I purchased I believe are silicone... the G+ front tires are soft and very flexible...the same tire in the Aurora AFX G+ kit.. the rear drag tires are much firmer... with that little mark on them.. these tires are over 30 years old ... and they are still like new... this is why I believed him when I was told they are silicone tires... I am sure a rubber tire would not be looking like these... they were not kept in plastic.. they were in a card board box in a milk crate...falling apart...
> 
> ...


 
In no way am I implying you were trying to fool anyone, just putting out the facts in an effort to help. You can send me a set to preview if you want, but I am VERY familiar with the "tube" tire you picture in the service parts pack as I have a couple hundred thousand of them myself........I too was at the Girard auction.

I call this tire a "tube" tire because I believe it to be molded in PVC tube form and then cut to length.....if you look at the inside of the tire there is no "groove" molded inside (VERY hard to do in the 70's) yet the tire was to be placed on a rim that had a raised ridge in the middle, is not rounded on the edges (as a molded tire would be) and usually has no mold pin mark....the molded version of this tire has all of this. All in all I believe it to be a cost reduction attempt.

ALL mass produced modern slots use PVC for tires as well, how soft just depends on how much "plasticizers" are added.....and if stored in a cool dark place actually will get softer with age Vs harder.....so much so it will sometimes eat into the plastic if left sitting in direct contact. Think old 60's thing maker jiggle type toys eating into GI Joe's arm or your favorite plastic model or even your lacquer finished dresser!!!


:thumbsup:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

I am changing the title in my listing... I do not want anyone to think I was trying to get over on them... 

Do you know who made these if Aurora didn't.. and the G+ kits ... the smaller tires are the same as the kits... 
The rears are a drag tire... Do you know when I was throwing out the box they were in.. I was thinking do I want to keep this or do I want to just throw it out...

I will just send you the drag tires in Question... Again Thank you for all your help... 

www.slotcarz.com


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

SCJ said:


> You can send me a set to preview if you want, but I am VERY familiar with the "tube" tire you picture in the service parts pack as I have a couple hundred thousand of them myself........I too was at the Girard auction.
> 
> I call this tire a "tube" tire because I believe it to be molded in PVC tube form and then cut to length.....if you look at the inside of the tire there is no "groove" molded inside (VERY hard to do in the 70's) yet the tire was to be placed on a rim that had a raised ridge in the middle, is not rounded on the edges (as a molded tire would be) and usually has no mold pin mark....the molded version of this tire has all of this. All in all I believe it to be a cost reduction attempt.
> 
> ...


I just opened a Factory sealed Aurora AFX Flex Track box...Guess what is inside... AFX kits... with the tube tires... So if these are in those boxes they must be Aurora AFX Tires... These are the same Front tires I have in a large quantity... This means I just changed the title of my auctions for nothing... 

ALPINK... SHAME SHAME SHAME... but now I know I don't have to feel any shame... these tires I have purchased from my local Hobby store are made by or were sold by Aurora... 

For more fact of these Front tires you can ask or look on Slotcarcentral.com
he has Flex track also with these Aurora AFX kits...

www.slotcarz.com


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmmm...the mystery deepens, but the question is, are they Silicone ? Heck, opening up those boxes must be like winning something in a Grab Bag/Mystery auction


----------



## Steve F (Apr 30, 2007)

slots-n-stuff said:


> I just opened a Factory sealed Aurora AFX Flex Track box...Guess what is inside... AFX kits... with the tube tires... So if these are in those boxes they must be Aurora AFX Tires... These are the same Front tires I have in a large quantity... This means I just changed the title of my auctions for nothing...
> 
> ALPINK... SHAME SHAME SHAME... but now I know I don't have to feel any shame... these tires I have purchased from my local Hobby store are made by or were sold by Aurora...
> 
> ...


Yes a large box clearly marked 12 piece's sealed has kits instead of track , What I see here is a whole lot of back peddling for damage control , 
Nobody here on HT was born yesterday , Shame Shame Shame


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

aha, yes, Bob Molta sells the flex track with G-Plus hop up kits and the G-Plus hop up kits separately. 
http://www.slotcarcentral.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?

however, none of the tires are described as silicone.
did I miss something?

you are Andrew Tedesco JR and your father, Andrew Tedesco SR, is the one who started the business and built a great reputation?

perspiring minds want to know!


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

alpink said:


> aha, yes, Bob Molta sells the flex track with G-Plus hop up kits and the G-Plus hop up kits separately.
> http://www.slotcarcentral.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?
> 
> however, none of the tires are described as silicone.
> ...


I have stopped using the word Silicone... to keep things right... 
Yes my Father 's name was Andrew and his father and his Father... But I am the original Andrew Tedesco that started the slot car business... My Mom n Dad were the ones who bought me my 1st slot car set... 
Would you believe my Mom 85 is the one who packs, takes cars apart, counts the tires, etc.. We both enjoy selling n collecting.... I feel I am very lucky to have Mom enjoy these cars as much as me...

I want to Thank you for saying the business has a great reputation.. We will keep doing this for as long as we can... God willing...
www.slotcarz.com


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Maybe I missed something here but, SnS have you sold any of these tires on ebay yet? What I am getting at is was the buyer happy, & said these are in fact silicone tires? 

Also SnS have you slipped these on a car and compared these to known silicone tires. As well as compared them to "rubber" tires? If not why not? 

Don't take this the wrong way I am not doubting you because I do not know if Aurora made silicones or not.

I am not looking to pick a fight or anything I am just asking a question which seems an obvious question to me. Sometimes a person's tone is misread. My tone is not a snarky one. It is one of a guy just asking some simple questions nothing more nothing less.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Maybe I missed something here but, SnS have you sold any of these tires on ebay yet? What I am getting at is was the buyer happy, & said these are in fact silicone tires?
> 
> Also SnS have you slipped these on a car and compared these to known silicone tires. As well as compared them to "rubber" tires? If not why not?
> 
> ...


Yes I have done all that... no one that purchased tires has complained as of yet... till Steve F... made such a big Fuss, but he has always said many negative things about different items and auctions of mine.. I do not know who he is... I do not even know if his name is Steve... I do not hide behind a made name I let everyone know I am Andrew Tedesco (aka SlotsnStuff ) I never pick apart anyone or there ebay items... I made the sample pack so everyone can decide for themselves what these tires are and if they would like to purchase more... I can not do anything more then that... I can tell you about them till the cows come home.... but it will be best for you to see them in hand.... 

Hopefully this helps.... 

www.slotcarz.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

slots-n-stuff said:


> I just opened a Factory sealed Aurora AFX Flex Track box...Guess what is inside... AFX kits... with the tube tires... So if these are in those boxes they must be Aurora AFX Tires... These are the same Front tires I have in a large quantity... This means I just changed the title of my auctions for nothing...
> 
> ALPINK... SHAME SHAME SHAME... but now I know I don't have to feel any shame... these tires I have purchased from my local Hobby store are made by or were sold by Aurora...
> 
> ...


 


Doesn't surprise me, I have done the same thing myself.....best "surprises" I found was 40 or so Rebel Chargers in the bottom of a piece tank box and the 50 tampo printed #4 gold chrome Porsche 510ks (an undocumented car previously).

As for these "tube" tires, they are indeed Aurora (as mentioned) but purchased (out sourced, I beleive) as a cost reduction effort but are not silicone.



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Steve F (Apr 30, 2007)

slots-n-stuff said:


> Yes I have done all that... no one that purchased tires has complained as of yet... till Steve F... made such a big Fuss, but he has always said many negative things about different items and auctions of mind.. I do not know who he is... I do not even know if his name is Steve... I do hide behind a made name I let everyone know I am Andrew Tedesco (aka SlotsnStuff n all our ebay acconts) I never pick apart anyone or there ebay items... I made the sample pack so everyone can decide for themselves what these tires are and if they would like to purchase more... I can not do anything more then that... I can tell you about them till the cows come home.... but it will be best for you see them in hand....
> 
> Hopefully this helps....
> 
> www.slotcarz.com


Hey Tedesco Don't get your panties in a knot , First off I didn't make any fuss , I asked fellow HTers what they thought of an auction that seemed fraudulent to me , I don't know you from a hole in the wall , Second I have not logged into HT for over a year before yesterday so what up with the crap you say I'm always knocking your stuff ( Sounds like a guilty conscious to me ) , You must have me confused with other unhappy buyer that don't like lies in your ebay auctions , Third my name is Steve F , AKA Steve F Oceanside NY , 
Your just pissed because you got caught lying , OH he told me they were silicone PLEASE , Oh I throw out the box they came in , then you but pictures up of different tires , Then you say you opened a sealed box of track & oh guess what more tires, PLEASE go somewhere else with your lies.
From what I see here you don't fly straight & I will stay far away from anything you sell here or on ebay , I know the truth about you now.
Peace out 
Steve F in Oceanside NY


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well.... I was curious, and so I ordered a sample pack.... whether they are Silicone or not- I'll find out next week. But at least I'll have a few extra low cost tires for my shelf queens.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone tried building a track completely out of flex track?


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Steve F said:


> Steve F in Oceanside NY


Steve, 
You live in Oceanside I live in East Meadow.. How about we meet up at Nassau Hobby in Freeport some weekend or week day and become friends instead of enemies... This way you can speak to Charlie, you can stop saying things that are not true about me.. and he can tell you about the items I purchased from him.. We can put all this under the bridge and become slot car friends... the way Hank most likely intended Hobbytalk to be.... What do you say... ??? Andrew

www.slotcarz.com


----------



## Steve F (Apr 30, 2007)

What do you say... ??? Andrew

www.slotcarz.com[/QUOTE]

I'll pass , I am very careful with who my real friends are , I have already seen your true colors when you attacked me here on HT not even knowing who I am , I feel you are just doing damage control with this offer , Your true colors already came out for everyone to see , 
I probably won't log in for another year because of guys like you , To much drama for me


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Flextrack Course*

.
Rich asks --


NTxSlotCars said:


> Has anyone tried building a track completely out of flex track?


Now _*that's*_ a topic that's worthy of its _*own thread*_.

Wanna start one Rich?

My favorite Tycos are the Racin' Hoppers, and they deserve a real offroad track that not only turns and bumps but twists and torques around.










Aurora's Dune Buggies would love it, too. 
Lowriding magnet lightbenders need not apply. 
Come back when you've got some ground-clearance, kid. :roll:

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, we gotta get out of this thread.

-- D


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sound it out*

Get hooked on phonics!

I'm fairly certain that this type of communication should be handled through your EM (ebay messaging), HT PM, or email.

What part dont you understand...the "P" or the "M"?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dslot said:


> .
> Rich asks --
> 
> 
> ...


If I can get some flex track I will, after this thread gets deleted.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Steve F said:


> What do you say... ??? Andrew
> 
> www.slotcarz.com


I probably won't log in for another year because of guys like you , To much drama for me[/QUOTE]

If you don't or can't work it out or take this offline, then don't let the door hit you on the way out.

SCJ please lock this thread.

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Some folks posting on this thread need to take a few minutes to read the Terms of Service rules. While differences of opinion are welcome, personal dislikes and grievances with other members on the board need to be dealt with in other forms of communication. PM, email, whatever. I believe there is some good information contained in this thread, while other posts are borderline rule breakers. As Bill said, take your personal jabs off the boards, and when you do, I suggest you keep them civil also.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I apologize if I am seen as a "pot-stirrer". It was not intended as such. It was intended for information only.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You're okay Fost. It's the personal attacks that I and others have a problem with.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

slotcarman12078 said:


> You're okay Fost. It's the personal attacks that I and others have a problem with.


Okay cool. I was trying to make sure when I was asking my questions that I did not step on a mine and end up causing a bigger splosion!!


----------

